# Wo Pokémon Sachen verkaufen?



## YAnnIFreaK (6. August 2015)

*Wo Pokémon Sachen verkaufen?*

Hey Leute,
habt ihr ne Idee, wo man abgesehen von eBay/Facebook, Pokémon Karten und Zubehör(Hüllen/Ordner) verkaufen kann?
Verkaufe die Sachen momentan für ein Notebook und weiß nicht wo am besten...


----------



## Oromis16 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Wo Pokémon Sachen verkaufen?*

Also mehr Leute als bei Ebay wirst du wohl nirgends erreichen. Höchstens in irgendeinem Pokemonforum mit entsprechendem Marktplatz.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. August 2015)

*AW: Wo Pokémon Sachen verkaufen?*

Kannst ja zuerst hier auf dem Marktplatz dein Glück versuchen


----------



## YAnnIFreaK (6. August 2015)

*AW: Wo Pokémon Sachen verkaufen?*

Joar ein Versuch ist es Wert, sonst noch irgendwelche Ideen?
Habe ja seit 9 Beiträgen Zugriff auf den Marktplatz


----------



## DKK007 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Wo Pokémon Sachen verkaufen?*

Flohmarkt


----------



## YAnnIFreaK (6. August 2015)

*AW: Wo Pokémon Sachen verkaufen?*

Da zahle ich erstmal Geld für einen Stand, das kriege ich nicht wieder raus...


----------



## egert217 (30. August 2015)

*AW: Wo Pokémon Sachen verkaufen?*

https://de.pokemoncardmarket.eu


----------



## HamsterGroupon3658 (30. August 2015)

*AW: Wo Pokémon Sachen verkaufen?*

wie wäre es auf einem trödelmarkt


----------



## Sunglass-Lion (31. August 2015)

*AW: Wo Pokémon Sachen verkaufen?*

ebay kleinanzeigen (Shpock kann ich dir nicht empfehlen...)


----------

